
Using neural-network soundscapes to protect natural environments - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-neural-network-soundscapes-natural-environments.html
======
hirako2000
"such systems could be deployed around the globe as a means of assisting land
managers with detecting illegal activities in real-time."

I doubt the problem is in detecting illegal activities harming the
environment.

And deploying iot devices across million km, I highly doubt this is
economically viable, even if the devices cost nothing, deploying them would be
a huge investment.

Surely satellites can already do a decent job of detecting illegal activities,
at scale. Research funding continues going downhill with non sensical
investments.

------
boomahora
This would be very useful for illegal mining activities as well.

------
gt2
I've heard of this concept some years ago, but can't recall where from at the
moment.

~~~
micky_t
There was the same research done with Coral reefs [1] and I thought Oregon
State University did something similar in forests as well. I can provide some
reef sounds if you'd really like to hear :)

[1] [https://marine-conservation.org/taking-pulse-of-coral-
reefs/](https://marine-conservation.org/taking-pulse-of-coral-reefs/)

~~~
macromagnon
Maybe you could put them up on bandcamp? A lot of ambient/soundscape composers
use environmental sounds.

------
totetsu
I've wanted to do this for a few years.

